# Bukit thread



## AlexColeman (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone ever find a collectible camera in a bucket?

:inside joke:


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 21, 2009)

I found a kodak brownie (with ORIGINAL BOX AND PACKAGING) in a toy bin. The start of my photography addiction (about 3 years ago)


----------

